#       18
.
 18.2 16.352.  -    60.     ,     .    ,  - .  -   ,       .   . 

          80          80
          20 
         50          50
                        40
        150        170

 ,     80-80,   50-50.   ,     .

----------


## OlgaK

,    ()

----------



----------

.  ,  . ,    .

----------


## OlgaK

-  ,  -

----------

. . 
  .    11 ,    60.02 .   12 .      .       60.01,  60.02.             .  .

----------



----------

, !  .    .    -  . !!!!

----------

